# Hardwood Floors and Dogs - Questions about Cleaning!



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My house has hardwood floors. It seems that no matter how frequently I mop, sweep, and swifter, the floors of places she has access to is always dirty, dusty and hairy. Please, knowledgeable dog owners, share how you keep the hair and dirt under control.

The dirt improved when I put a rug in by the door that she comes in/out of. But it's still there.

I'm thinking of getting a steamer mop to help with the dirt. The swifter seems to be doing okay for the hair. This has to be an every-other day job, or else the place is covered again.

What products and tools do you use? How often do you clean?


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I clean everyday. :X

Honestly, even with all the products/tools that I use, I find that the most noticeable difference comes from wiping my boy down with baby wipes (your typical unscented generic brand) whenever he comes indoors. It may sound finicky, but it's become like second nature and only takes a moment. When I know he's not going to be bringing in too much dirt (a quick trip outside to pee, for example), I just used a regular dish towel.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I find a broom first to get up the majority of the hair and then one of these microfiber mops works pretty good. 






Mine is a different brand but looks very similar.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> I clean everyday. :X
> 
> Honestly, even with all the products/tools that I use, I find that the most noticeable difference comes from wiping my boy down with baby wipes (your typical unscented generic brand) whenever he comes indoors. It may sound finicky, but it's become like second nature and only takes a moment. When I know he's not going to be bringing in too much dirt (a quick trip outside to pee, for example), I just used a regular dish towel.


Thank you! I do this when it's muddy/dirty outside. I honestly don't know where the dirt is coming from. Our yard is covered in snow!!!



shepherdmom said:


> I find a broom first to get up the majority of the hair and then one of these microfiber mops works pretty good.
> 
> Amazon.com: Professional Mighty Mop: Home & Kitchen
> 
> Mine is a different brand but looks very similar.


I do this right now. I don't like it because washing the mop is a huge hassle.

I'm thinking of going with a vacuum of some sort. I only have hard wood, so I don't know if it's neccesary.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I clean everyday with a little dirt devil 10 amp portable vacuum..it's super light and way easier to pull out than my Kirby. The paw print issue I use rugs by every door and the water bowl..and wipe paws off as they come in with hand towels and a squirt bottle with water in it. I use my steam mop every other day to sanitize. I do enjoy cleaning so sometimes I will do it everyday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Karma6577 said:


> I clean everyday with a little dirt devil 10 amp portable vacuum..it's super light and way easier to pull out than my Kirby. The paw print issue I use rugs by every door and the water bowl..and wipe paws off as they come in with hand towels and a squirt bottle with water in it. I use my steam mop every other day to sanitize. I do enjoy cleaning so sometimes I will do it everyday.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I had a dirt devil at school, and it died within 6 months of cleaning dog hair.

I'm thinking the Dyson DC 26 with a Steam Mop

My mom would be thrilled if I cleaned everyday. However, I work 12+ hours a day including commute...so literally I come home, eat, walk/jog dog, and die in my bed.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

marshies said:


> I do this right now. I don't like it because washing the mop is a huge hassle.
> 
> I'm thinking of going with a vacuum of some sort. I only have hard wood, so I don't know if it's neccesary.
> 
> Thanks for the response!


I have several mop head refills so I just change them out and wash a pile at once. I just toss them into my washing machine. 

Vacuums don't really work well and I've got a bissel steam cleaner that I hate. All it does in clump the dog fur into a wet mess. UGH!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the bissel steam cleaner too, and it works great if the floor is vaccuumed well. I hardly use it, not worth the $....but I do know the floors are a bit cleaner vs using a sponge mop.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Question for you vacuum users. Do your vacuums smell doggy?


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

marshies said:


> Question for you vacuum users. Do your vacuums smell doggy?


Nope! I have a Dyson DC33, and am pretty consistent about emptying the canister, pulling any stuck hairs from the roller brush and washing the filters often.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

marshies said:


> My house has hardwood floors. It seems that no matter how frequently I mop, sweep, and swifter, the floors of places she has access to is always dirty, dusty and hairy. Please, knowledgeable dog owners, share how you keep the hair and dirt under control.
> 
> The dirt improved when I put a rug in by the door that she comes in/out of. But it's still there.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain!! Since getting a second GSD, sometimes I feel like all I'm ever doing is cleaning up paw prints and hair! 

I recently bought a new Dyson Animal DC39 and a cheap Steam Mop which has helped A LOT. Generally I have to hoover the house every day, but I only use the steam mop once a week (twice if it's been raining a lot and there are loads of prints.). 

Both things have helped cut down on the doggy smell and and hairs tremendously. 

But it's all down to being preventative with the dogs really. The dogs are NOT allowed to come in through the front door. Only the back door...which leads into a little laundry room that is lined with towels on the floor where they must "wipe their paws". I always rub their underbellies and legs down with a towel too if there is any hint of muck on them. 

*sigh* Even with all of this though, my house still seems to be dirty all the time when the weather is bad (which is nearly every day in Ireland). lol


----------



## amberb (Jan 6, 2013)

marshies said:


> Thanks! I had a dirt devil at school, and it died within 6 months of cleaning dog hair.
> 
> I'm thinking the Dyson DC 26 with a Steam Mop
> 
> My mom would be thrilled if I cleaned everyday. However, I work 12+ hours a day including commute...so literally I come home, eat, walk/jog dog, and die in my bed.


I've got a DC23 dyson canister vac. I HATE it. The plastic hose is a pain to use. Great suction, but it needs a proper powerhead with electric motor in it, not the air driven one it has. The air drive doesn't have the power to keep spinning when vacuuming the dog bed or furniture...it just stalls out.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I sweep multiple times a day and use a swiffer on the tile and a bona mop on the wood floor. I won't ever have carpet again. When we moved here there was berber wall to wall. After about three years we ripped it up. I was shocked at the amount of dirt and filth that was trapped underneath it. At least with wood and tile I can see the crud.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

We have hardwood floors. Putting throw rugs in front of every door has helped keep the dirt to a minimum. We sweep and vacuum hair constantly, and mop with Murphy's oil soap about once a week. That's about all you can do... when you have a GSD, you sort of have to submit to the hair. :/


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just take my glasses off and voila....the house looks fine!!!

I have learned to adjust my idea of clean. I don't have babies or toddlers crawling around on the floor so I can overlook some of the tumbleweed and paw prints. 

I generally vacuum. I have all hardwood floors. Try to mop as often as I can but lately I might as well mop all day.....and that is NOT going to happen.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Dyson Animal ball (DC-25) upright vac here. And once a week or so we mop with a solution of 1/4 c. of vinegar per gallon of water and the floors shine right up. No rinse is required (since there's no soap in it). It's nontoxic, too, unlike the chemicals in those storebought sweeper-thingies. That way if a dog decides to lick the floor, I don't have to worry about what he's picking up from the cleaner.

I have seen a friend (with GSDs) use a big scraper device that looks like a giant windshield wiper blade on a stick to gather the loose hair into a dust pan. It worked great. She got it as a gift from someone whose now deceased, so she has no idea where it came from -- but I want one. Anyone know what that device is called?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Our bedrooms are hard wood, and the kitchen is linoleum, so there are a lot of areas to collect errant dog hair. Grim is blowing right now, so it's a treat. I like to use the vacuum first, then worry about mopping. I want to get the new Shark steam mop that has the 3 different settings. I have to be VERY careful about what I use to clean with in the house because of the parrots.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> I just take my glasses off and voila....the house looks fine!!!
> 
> I have learned to adjust my idea of clean. I don't have babies or toddlers crawling around on the floor so I can overlook some of the tumbleweed and paw prints.
> 
> I generally vacuum. I have all hardwood floors. Try to mop as often as I can but lately I might as well mop all day.....and that is NOT going to happen.


Have to agree with this whole post, including the part about taking off the glasses. 

It's true, when you have pets, you may have to adjust your idea of "clean"... I'm a dog groomer. I'm in hair all day long at work, and then come home to more hair. I have learned to accept that some amount of hair in my environment has to be tolerated, otherwise I'd be spending every waking moment cleaning up hair, and I would never get anything else done. Not to mention the fact that I would go certifiably insane if I let the hair bother me, because I can simply never be 100% free of it. What's the alternative... getting rid of my pets? Changing my career? Not gonna happen. 

You can have pets, OR a clean house.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My expectations of cleanliness aren't very high at all. I clean about once every week or 2, especially since I'm busy at work in the winter. It's just that when I do, it's not very effective, so I'm looking for solutions,

Thanks guys!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jag said:


> I like to use the vacuum first, then worry about mopping. I want to get the new *Shark steam mop that has the 3 different settings*. I have to be VERY careful about what I use to clean with in the house because of the parrots.


I have a shark 3 setting steam mop, and it is a pain. I thought I had a Bissell til I went out in the garage to check which one I actually have!! Distilled water only for the tank or purchase the steam mop water for $$. As busy as my house is, the pad gets dirty fast because of the dogs and birds. Though, it is great for disinfecting after mopping with a sponge mop! I still like my spongemop better....and use a bit of dishsoap in my hot water/safe for the birds and doesn't leave residue. 
I've used the baking soda vinegar mix and some essential oil added to scent the water, but baking soda tends to leave a powdery film. 
I've used the rubbermade reveal mop and like it for hardwood. Vinegar water in the squirtbottle, safe for hardwood, and the price is great compared to the $$$ steam mop. 
Rubbermaid - Reveal Spray Mop customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I didn't know what was safe to use on hardwood that would be OK for the birds, either. I end up buying distilled water anyway for my CPAP, but if there's a cheaper alternative, that's what my wife's after.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a shark 3 setting steam mop, and it is a pain. I thought I had a Bissell til I went out in the garage to check which one I actually have!! Distilled water only for the tank or purchase the steam mop water for $$. As busy as my house is, the pad gets dirty fast because of the dogs and birds. Though, it is great for disinfecting after mopping with a sponge mop! I still like my spongemop better....and use a bit of dishsoap in my hot water/safe for the birds and doesn't leave residue.
> I've used the baking soda vinegar mix and some essential oil added to scent the water, but baking soda tends to leave a powdery film.
> I've used the rubbermade reveal mop and like it for hardwood. Vinegar water in the squirtbottle, safe for hardwood, and the price is great compared to the $$$ steam mop.
> Rubbermaid - Reveal Spray Mop customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


The reveal mop looks great!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Got the Dyson Animal DC 43. Almost 700 with tax. Oh this expensive puppy.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I have 2 GSDs. I only have carpet in the 3 bedrooms, the rest is laminate, linoleum. I sweep every morning, and mop and vacuum at least every 3 days (and that is pushing it). The amount of fur is mind boggling. With carpet, every couple days always seemed to be fine. Bare floors, look crummy if you even let it slide 1 day. Just rearranged my living room, coulda made a sweater with what I found behind the TV...


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I have 2 GSDs. I only have carpet in the 3 bedrooms, the rest is laminate, linoleum. I sweep every morning, and mop and vacuum at least every 3 days (and that is pushing it). The amount of fur is mind boggling. With carpet, every couple days always seemed to be fine. Bare floors, look crummy if you even let it slide 1 day. Just rearranged my living room, coulda made a sweater with what I found behind the TV...


I agree. I clean once a week and the amount of fur and dirt around her crate is mind boggling. It knits itself into a thick weave of fur...it's pretty gross.

Yesterday, I vacuumed out 2 cannisters of fur.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Freestep said:


> It's true, when you have pets, you may have to adjust your idea of "clean"...I have learned to accept that some amount of hair in my environment has to be tolerated, otherwise I'd be spending every waking moment cleaning up hair, and I would never get anything else done. Not to mention the fact that I would go certifiably insane if I let the hair bother me, because I can simply never be 100% free of it.
> You can have pets, OR a clean house.


I totally agree!

I vacuum the carpet once a week; pick up hair bunnies as I go.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We have hardwood throughout the house except for one tiny den upstairs and the basement. There is also slate tile in the bathroom and ceramic tile on the landing by the side door.

I've found that keeping a very plush sort of rug (what I have is actually some sort of dog mat/bed) by the back door helps "grab" most of the dirt as they come in. I've even trained Nikon to "turn on your mat" three times before he goes down the hallway. If it's wet or dirty out, I also keep an old beach towel on the floor in the hallway and I wipe the dogs off as they come in. This keeps dirt from getting tracked in.

As for hair I just vacuum a lot. I have a Dyson DC14 Animal, many years old, still going strong. I do not like any of the newer Dyson models, they all have less suction power and smaller canisters than the original Animals. Yes it starts to smell doggy but that's easy to fix. You have to clean the filter sponge regularly (just rinse and dry over night). I also wipe off each piece and make sure the roller stays free of hair.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> I just take my glasses off and voila....the house looks fine!!!
> 
> I generally vacuum. I have all hardwood floors. Try to mop as often as I can but lately I might as well mop all day.....and that is NOT going to happen.


LOL, I think I'll try taking my glasses off and just ignoring the mess. Great idea.

Three dogs here and the sheltie sheds the least of the three. I closed off several rooms to the dogs and put down throw rugs in the dog rooms. I have one of the rubber broom things that does a nice job sweeping (the hair doesn't fly around like with a regular broom). I like my light weight Mighty Mite on floors and for dusting. I usually vacuum two or three times a week and mop with Murphy's. We had a big winter thaw a couple weeks ago and the dogs were covered in mud--bellies, legs, feet. That was impossible, there aren't enough towels and wipes in the world to clean off all the mud.


----------



## amberb (Jan 6, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I have a shark 3 setting steam mop, and it is a pain. I thought I had a Bissell til I went out in the garage to check which one I actually have!! Distilled water only for the tank or purchase the steam mop water for $$. As busy as my house is, the pad gets dirty fast because of the dogs and birds. Though, it is great for disinfecting after mopping with a sponge mop! I still like my spongemop better....and use a bit of dishsoap in my hot water/safe for the birds and doesn't leave residue.
> I've used the baking soda vinegar mix and some essential oil added to scent the water, but baking soda tends to leave a powdery film.
> I've used the rubbermade reveal mop and like it for hardwood. Vinegar water in the squirtbottle, safe for hardwood, and the price is great compared to the $$$ steam mop.
> Rubbermaid - Reveal Spray Mop customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


My wife insisted we buy one of these. The first one broke after a month but she was hooked on it. The second one is 8 months old now and still works great on our hardwood floor. Much simpler than doing it hands and knees, and cheaper than a steam mop.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I have the dyson ball. The yellow one. Does a good job picking up dog hair and dirt. Very easy to move around. I brush my dogs at least once a week if not more. My entire house is hardwood.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

(re: question in red below) Sounds like a floor squeegee. You can get them online or at places like Home Depot or Lowes.











ToolKing.com: Ettore Products 54024 24-in Industrial Floor Squeegee


Magwart said:


> Dyson Animal ball (DC-25) upright vac here. And once a week or so we mop with a solution of 1/4 c. of vinegar per gallon of water and the floors shine right up. No rinse is required (since there's no soap in it). It's nontoxic, too, unlike the chemicals in those storebought sweeper-thingies. That way if a dog decides to lick the floor, I don't have to worry about what he's picking up from the cleaner.
> 
> I have seen a friend (with GSDs) use a big scraper device that looks like a giant windshield wiper blade on a stick to gather the loose hair into a dust pan. It worked great. She got it as a gift from someone whose now deceased, so she has no idea where it came from -- but I want one. Anyone know what that device is called?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

what kind of cleaners do you all use for your hard wood?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

vinegar water works well, cheaper than the Bona product/environmentally safe.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Smith3 said:


> what kind of cleaners do you all use for your hard wood?


someone recommended vinegar and water on here and I've been using that for the 4 days we've had her. 

She only pees on the hardwood in the kitchen right by the back door (about 4 times now)  I dont know if she keeps going back because the door is there and thats where we take her out (i hope!) or that it's her "spot" or a bit of both. I ALWAYS catch her mid squat and quickly rush her outside, but she can't stop the pee once it starts so it's resulted in her spraying my legs and everywhere while I'm rushing her down the 2 flights of stairs outdoors. I jump up and grab my coat as soon as she goes anywhere NEAR the door but usually even that I am too slow :/ I just cant tell if she knows she should be going outside and approaches the door or if she thinks by the door is acceptable. I would love a method to teach her how to scratch the door or whine. She has scratched the door two times on her owna nd I immediately opened it and praised her and gave her a big fun trip outside for doing so but that is rare


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get a bell(hang it on the doorknob) and teach her to use it when she has to go out, saves on the paint/woodwork. Dogs pick up the bell trick easily, but then may use it to their advantage!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Vinegar is good, so is Murphy's Oil Soap (diluted of course). I spot-clean with vinegar, and use a regular wet mop with Murphy's about once a week, and then set up fans to dry the floors quickly. As you probably know, it's not good for hardwood floors to stay wet very long.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

robotic vacuum. we have the Neato xv-11. It goes over every day before we come home. With 2 dogs and 2 cats, its bin is full everyday. It does make you more of a neat freak though. If that little vacuum broke we would order another in a flash


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

We don't have our German Shepherd yet but to clean up fur balls, cat food and litter from our cats we use a stick vacuum. Our floors are all laminate and I find this much easier than sweeping. The vacuum is very lightweight and easy to use. I empty the vacuum after each use and I rinse the filter every other time I use it.

When I try sweeping with a broom it sweeps most of the fur but occasional tumbleweeds always get pushed off the edge of the broom and I find myself sweeping and then re sweeping the same area twice. With the vacuum it just sucks all the fur up and doesn't leave anything behind. 

If it makes any difference, I used to _hate_ sweeping and I actually enjoy vacuuming now. 

Amazon.com: Dirt Devil SD20000RED Simpli-Stik All-in-One Stick Vacuum Cleaner: Home & Kitchen


*Edit*: My only word of advice is that this vacuum does not work well on carpets, I would only recommend it if you have hardwood, laminate, tile or vinyl floors.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No steam on wood; yes on ceramic tile
Vingear and water and elbow grease - the micoriber mops with large head are good
If you use a swiffer my daughter just told me that prefolded cloth diapers fit perfectly


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> *No steam on wood; yes on ceramic tile*
> Vingear and water and elbow grease - the micoriber mops with large head are good
> If you use a swiffer my daughter just told me that prefolded cloth diapers fit perfectly


I use my steam mop on our parquet floors all the time and haven't had any problems. Is there something I need to know?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I use my Bissel on my hardwood floors too. It say's it is made for them. I haven't had a problem.


----------



## qingcong (Nov 14, 2021)

marshies said:


> My house has hardwood floors. It seems that no matter how frequently I mop, sweep, and swifter, the floors of places she has access to is always dirty, dusty, and hairy. Please, knowledgeable dog owners, share how you keep the hair and dirt under control.
> 
> The dirt improved when I put a rug in by the door that she comes in/out of. But it's still there.
> 
> ...


About a year ago, my husband and I bought and moved into a fixer-upper house built in 1928. The living and dining room have hardwood floors that have probably never been refinished. The kitchen and bathroom have tile floors, and we had new carpet installed in the rest of the house before we moved in.

We foster dogs from puppies that are too young to have bladder control to 70+ pound adult dogs that like to run around and drop their toys on the floor (that describes our current foster). We also have a cat and a household member with allergies.

My husband would like to carpet the living and dining room because he prefers carpet and because he's concerned that dogs would damage a refinished hardwood floor. (It was already in bad shape when we moved in, so it hasn't been a concern yet.) I prefer hardwood, especially as the upstairs is carpeted, and I think that it could work with dogs although there is some risk of damage. When we had a litter of foster puppies here last spring, we turned them loose in the dining room for play time because it was a lot easier to clean up their messes there than on carpet. Also, carpet and allergies aren't a good combination. My husband likes to walk around without shoes on, so he notices more what the floor or floor covering feels like.

We both work from home, so we're usually able to clean up messes when they happen. As long as we see them, that is.

*Questions*

- In the above situation, would you refinish the hardwood floors or put down carpet over them?

- If you refinish hardwood floors, is there a recommended type of finish to use when you have dogs? I'd like to use an eco-friendly finish, but I don't know if it would hold up to our needs.

- What products have you found to work best to remove dog urine and its odor from hardwood and carpet?

Thanks for all your help. I hope the answers will be useful to other people as well.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I foster dogs and have 3 of my own, and I detest carpet. It harbors dust mites, allergens, and if a dog unloads a full bladder and soaks the pad, it has to be cleaned all the way down to the pad. You'll have to by a carpet cleaning machine -- and use it, a lot. 

If I bought a home that had it in main living areas, I'd pull it out. 

I have hardwood floors in my main house, and they do honestly need to be refinished about once a decade because of dog toe nails in high-traffic areas -- like the front door when they all run to bark at the UPS guy over and over. High-quality laminate may hold up better (I have it in my summer place and it's very durable...but I don't like the feel of it under my feet....I'd rather have wood or tile).

Tile is even better, especially if it's not "slick" and has dark grout or invisible grout. When we built an addition where our back porch was, we installed tile that looks like gray barnwood. It's water resistant and almost indestructible -- and it's on trend and looks beautiful. Do a google search for "barnwood tile" and you'll find lots and lots of pictures. Sealed saltillo tile is also fantastic in dog homes -- and inexpensive -- if I had a southwestern-style house, I'd install that in a hot minute because of how great it wears with dogs.

Another thing that's nice about tile is that you can sanitize it. If you have a foster dog infected with some kind of crud (or God forbid, parvo puppies), being able to clean tile with bleach-solution and disinfect it can be a really good thing. You'll never be able to sanitize carpet, and the best you can do with hardwoods is use a steam mop.


----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

-


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I try to avoid carpet. It is a very dirty product but it hides that dirt. If I had had the time when the downstairs floors needed to be redone (renters sigh) I would have had the hall way tiled and I never would have put hardwood in the kitchen. I've lived here for 9 years and now the main traffic areas need to be refinished. But sweeping them is a lot easier for me than vacuuming carpet and I will try a buffer on them before trying to get them refinished. Other messes wipe up and the hair seems to help with sweeping up dirt..... I should have put down runners or door mats on the traffic areas and all would still be well. 

If you pull up a carpet yourself, you will find that it does trap the dirt underneath it. If something is dirty (I am not a great housekeeper) I would rather flat out know it is dirty.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow, had never heard of "barnwood tile". Shoot, if I had known about it, course it may not have been around when our house was built, I would have had it installed instead of the wood floors. To avoid a HUGE argument, I agreed to have carpet in the bedrooms, I wanted wood through out the house, I too HATE carpet. If we ever have to redo the flooring, I'm gonna keep it in mind. Thanks for the heads up about it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The bad linoleum we had in the kitchen hid the dust bunnies better than the luxury vinyl plank tile we just down in the hallway/kitchen/den/office. It came with a great warranty against scratches or damage though and so far it seems very scratch proof. I just bought a couple of area rugs for the bedrooms that are all the same vinyl plank tile.

I broke down and bought a Dyson stick vacuum or quick daily touch ups. It's light and suction is decent but the small dust bin fills up 3X in just a few rooms, the exit from the hose to the dust bin clogs easily and as someone said above it's not strong enough to continue rotating on the dog beds. 

I'd say the most it is, is convenient and light. The "never loses suction" is bogus and they are terrifically over rated for the price. We steam mop the floor ever few weeks.


----------

